# Shooter Custom Racks



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Well, last week I was talking to Shooter and was interested in a front rack for my 4Runner. After I gave him the measurements and the design of what I want. By Monday he called back and ask me when do I have time to get it mounted, I told him it could be Tuesday. I took a few hours off from work and have it installed. If anyone out there thinks this is an easy job, not. After about 5 hours, a couple slice of Mrs. Shooter's pumpkin cake, a could of beers, about 3 mugs of coffee, and some non stop working, this is the end results. (5 hours for intallation, not building the rack)


















If anyone out there think of a new rack, please give Shooter a call, a pm, email, whatever. He didn't just make a happy customer, but also a happy friend out of me. 

Thanks Shooter and Catman32. You guys have done an awesome job.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Nice job Shooter....and Catman!!!

Happy Thanksgiving!!!
Git'r done!!!


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Thank you Sir*

Just wanted to say thank you from both Shooter and I. It helps knowing there are some others out there that realize that sometimes making the rack isn't the part that is *Hard*. Well Teo can let you know its not always so. It is the install !!! Thanks Crawfish and thank you Stripa. I can say it is awesome to see the faces when we finish. By the way Stripa ,nice rack on the tool box. Ps. Happy Thanksgiving to you also.


----------



## bulldozer (Aug 30, 2006)

*rod rack*

what do you guys $ for that type of rack?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

You've come a long way, baby. 


Nice work.


----------

